# Sim City 4: insert disc



## dj_happy_dance (Aug 27, 2004)

I've installed Sim City 4, but when I want to start it, it says "Cannot find disc", "Please insert disc, press OK, and restart the game". I receive this message whether I use disc 1 or 2. I've disabled my virutual discs and it didn't solve this problem.
What can be wrong, I don't understand and I've googled the web and not find anything?
And when I want to start the game, it really reads the disc and then I got this message ???
Does someone know this problem and how to solve this ??


----------



## evilohomer (Aug 26, 2004)

are they scratched?

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00005B9W6/102-8734422-6244966?v=glance 

this will help^


----------



## dj_happy_dance (Aug 27, 2004)

No, but I've already solved the problem with a no cd patch.


----------



## FrostByte (Jul 8, 2004)

dj_happy_dance said:


> No, but I've already solved the problem with a no cd patch.



a no cd crack


cuz u have a copy of the game..


----------



## Nyde Viper (Sep 8, 2004)

well, i've face that prob before but i fix it by patching it the same as you do and it works fine.


----------

